# كتاب: ادارة المطارات



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

​ 
*Alexander T. Wells, Seth Young - Airport Planning & Management [Fifth Edition]*
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2004 | ISBN: 0071413014 | 572 pages | PDF | 3.9 MB


Download link
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9wTVuWm
or
http://ifile.it/2lrkc8n/airoport%20planing.rar​


----------



## nimmmo3 (6 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على الكتاب و المجهود


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## m66666677 (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لردكم ومروركم


----------

